# Harmony 900 RF not working



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, I picked up a Harmony 900 remote from Newegg and I can not seem to get the remote to transmit to the RF blasters. 
I have tried to go trough all the steps in the remotes manual and it seems that they should just work. I have power on the blasters and if I cycle the power the signal led flashes goes solid then goes out and after that no matter what I do when I use the 900 it says that it cant find the blaster and is not connected.

Any thoughts? Do I have a bad unit?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tony: did you assign the devices to RF? That is a separate step that is performed on the remote after programming it with the software and after disconnecting the remote from the PC.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, I did.
I actually just figured it out now. I was still to far away from the receiver when doing the "search for blaster" In the manual it says be within 12" but I had to put the remote right against the blaster and then it found them.
Now everything works great 

Its a nice remote, I love the fact that I can be in the kitchen or even bedroom and control my devices in my livingroom.
Thanks


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

[

Its a nice remote, I love the fact that I can be in the kitchen or even bedroom and control my devices in my livingroom.
Thanks[/QUOTE]

You might need a holster so you can carry it around. It's hard to use if you forget it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very true, Now we just need a blutooth version that can be used with a smart phone


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

If u like the 900 u would go crazy over the www.procontrol.com remotes. By FAR the best remote.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, I did.
> I actually just figured it out now. I was still to far away from the receiver when doing the "search for blaster" In the manual it says be within 12" but I had to put the remote right against the blaster and then it found them.
> Now everything works great
> 
> ...


Glad you got it working, Tony. The 900 spoils you. When you go to another TV, you actually have to AIM the remote at it.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

kenbola said:


> If u like the 900 u would go crazy over the www.procontrol.com remotes. By FAR the best remote.


That appears to be a custom dealer program remote, right? I don't think I would ever buy one that I could not program myself.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes it is. But it blows away harmony and URC. 
If u have a local ht dealer wouldnt hurt to talk to them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The thing I dont like about the custom remote is you cant edit or make changes to it without the dealers help thats a big downside IMOP
The 900 is easy and very functional. I also have the 1100 and the 900 is nicer because of the RF being included.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

You are absolutely right about that. I give my customers 1 year free edits.


----------

